# 4 Wildcards für 24 Stunden von Duisburg (inkl. Equipment) zu gewinnen



## Koenig-Brauerei (16. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag,

wer möchte, kann sich noch bis Sonntag, den 20. Juli für einen von vier Startplätzen für das  „König Pilsener Radler Team“ bei den R(H)EINPOWER 24h von Duisburg bewerben. Das Rennen findet am 2. und 3. August 2014 statt.

Die Gewinner erhalten eine von vier Wildcards sowie eine professionelle Rennausstattung, bestehend aus einem Giro Helm sowie einem Teamtrikot, einer Trägerhose und einer Teamjacke von PROTECTIVE.

Alle Informationen gibt es unter https://www.koenig.de/sport/koenig-pilsener-radler-team/

Viele Grüße

Markus
(Online-Redaktion www.koenig.de)


----------



## kerthor (16. Juli 2014)

Warum 6 Wildcards? Es gibt doch nur 4er oder 8er Teams!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koenig-Brauerei (16. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Prüfe ich. Zur Sicherheit habe ich im Text den Hinweis schon auf vier Wildcards geändert. Ist es möglich, die Überschrift des Themas zu ändern?

Sorry für die Ungenauigkeit. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Markus, 

lasst es doch bei 6 und macht ein 4er und 2er oder 4er und zwei Solisten draus. Die Auserwählten freuen sich bestimmt und ihr seid noch besser vertreten!


----------



## Koenig-Brauerei (17. Juli 2014)

Cooler Vorschlag. Geht aber nicht, weil die zwei Karten über die Wildcards hinaus für die Teambetreuer reserviert sind (irgendjemand muss ja auch dafür sorgen, dass genug Bier kaltgestellt ist ;-).


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (17. Juli 2014)

Okay, JETZT bin ich verwirrt. 

Teambetreuer, wenn man von der Wechselzone - wo Bier ja nun eh nicht unbedingt angebracht ist  - absieht, können doch "einfach so" auf dem Gelände und im Teamzelt rumspringen. Dafür braucht es ja keine Sondergenehmigung. Ich vermute mal nicht, dass zwei der Bewerber dazu ausgelost werden sollen um den anderen vier das Bier kaltstellen zu dürfen. Die Teambetreuuer werden ja vermutlich von Euch oder von den Fahrern gestellt?!

Das würde dem coolen Vorschlag (Danke ) dann doch nicht im Wege stehen... oder?


Tante EDIT sagt:
Und organisatorisch - dass Skyder da mitspielt setze ich einfach mal voraus - wäre das auch kein Problem. Vermutlich will/kann gar nicht jeder der Bewerber in einem 2er Team oder gar als Solist an den Start gehen. Da könntet Ihr eine Mail an die Bewerber, so nach dem Motto "Wer im 2er/1er starten will, bitte um Rückmeldung innerhalb der Bewerbungsfrist, sonst zählt die Bewerbung fürs 4er Team" rumschreiben und hättet das gleich passend beisammen.


----------



## Koenig-Brauerei (17. Juli 2014)

Richtig. Es gibt vier Plätze, die verlost werden.

Die anderen zwei Plätze sind für die Teambetreuer, diese beiden Plätze werden nicht verlost. Das mit dem "Bierholen" oben war ein Scherz. Die Teambetreuer betreuen tatsächlich das Team und kümmern sich auch darum, dass die Veranstaltung super läuft.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (17. Juli 2014)

Koenig-Brauerei schrieb:


> [...], diese beiden Plätze werden nicht verlost.



Ahh, okay. Ich hatte vermutet, dass von Eurer Seite sechs Starter eingeplant sind und wegen der Teamstruktur 1/2/4/8 nun auf vier reduziert wurde, aber wenn die Plätze gar nicht vorgesehen waren, kann man obigen Vorschlag in der Tat in die Tonne kloppen.

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MagicMalojaMoni (18. Juli 2014)

Na da haben sich das Salatbauchvieh und ich doch gleich mal beworben.


----------



## Olli5 (19. Juli 2014)

Ansich  ist das eine tolle Sache.

Fahren und saufen für Köpi.

Aber ist es nicht etwas sehr kurzfristig getimt ? Da die Strecke doch etwas an Training abverlangt und das kriegt man nicht in 14 Tagen hin. Das mit dem Saufen schon eher..... ;-)

BTW. Gibt es es wieder pro gefahrene Runde ein Six Pack Bier?

Teambetreuung gibt es in diesem Jahr? Soweit wie es mir bekannt ist, gab es die in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht, bzw. nur eingeschränkt.

Für die Nachhaltigkeit einer solchen Startplatzverlosung, solltet Ihr von Köpi das etwas professioneller angehen, mindestens so wie die meisten Hobbyteams, die hier an den Start gehen.


----------



## muschi (19. Juli 2014)

Diese Strecke braucht kein Training, höchstens die Distanz bei gebotener Teamstärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen :-D

An sich ja toll. Hab nur gerade erfahren, dass sich jeder selbst um einen Schlafplatz kümmern muss(???) und das man sich auch nicht vorher mal zusammen setzt. Sondern erst am Morgen des Rennens treffen wir uns da... find ich eher unglücklich. 

Wird trotzdem bestimmt cool. Standplatz für meinen Wohnwagen hab ich ja schon :-D


----------



## Endura (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Neid ist Dir gewiss  Wünsche den 4 Glücklichen viel Spaß und Erfolg in Duisburg!


----------



## s-works speci (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
habe auch einen Platz. Leider sind die Infos sehr dürftig. Wie ist es mit Versorgung, Zeltplatz, worum muss ich mich selber kümmern.
Was für ein Team ist es nu, 2,4,8??? Freu mich ja über den Startplatz aber ich brauche nun mal infos worum man sich selber kümmern solte.
Grüße an alle die im Team sind
Jörg


----------



## unkreativ (21. Juli 2014)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch einen Platz. Leider sind die Infos sehr dürftig. Wie ist es mit Versorgung, Zeltplatz, worum muss ich mich selber kümmern.
> Was für ein Team ist es nu, 2,4,8??? Freu mich ja über den Startplatz aber ich brauche nun mal infos worum man sich selber kümmern solte.
> Grüße an alle die im Team sind
> Jörg


Tja...
ich hab mal angerufen: Schlafplatz etc. ist unser Problem. Vorher treffen ist nicht. Ist ein 4er Männer-Team.

Keine Infos zum Thema Futtern, Getränke, Liegemöglichkeiten oder sonstwas... wenn es hart auf hart kommt, habe ich noch ein "Ass im Ärmel", aber ich denke hier sollte sich vielleicht KöPi noch mal ein bisschen aus der Deckung wagen. Schließlich wollen wir ja gewinnen.


----------



## s-works speci (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,
na das kann ja was werden, ich habe mal an den Fleur, von dem die mail kam, angeschrieben ob er mir mehr infos geben kann. Ich bin natürlich augegangen die haben ein Pavillon da stehen usw. Habe aber noch Hoffnung weil wir ja 2 Betreuer haben sollen(Betreuer ist gut lach). Ist Ja wichtig ob wir alles ranschleppen müssen. Oder einfach Samstag um 8.30 Uhr hinkommen mit Bike und Klamotten.


----------



## s-works speci (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Antwort habe Schreibe ich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (21. Juli 2014)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Wenn ich Antwort habe Schreibe ich hier


Naja, ich hatte ja angerufen und noch mal gemailt... war nicht sehr ergiebig. Ich hab aber gott sei dank einen etwas abgelegenen "Notfallstandort" für den Wohnwagen ;-)


----------



## Olli5 (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Falls da mal wieder nicht ein unfähiger Praktikant am Werke war, bzw. einer aus der  Bitburger Marketing Abteilung ( der eigentlich gar kein Bock auf diesen Job hat und nur seine vier Fotos haben möchte..... )

Stellt Euch mal auf nichts bis gar nichts seitens Köpi ein.

Erfragt die Kontaktdaten von den Mitstreitern und organisiert Euch selbst. Denn mit der Betreuung seitens Köpi ist nichts.
Ihr bekommt Eure Klamotten, dann ein zeitraubendes Fotoshooting und ab zum Start.
Wenn es einen Pavillion geben sollte, dann ist dieser nicht für Euch gedacht. Über Skyder könnt Ihr Euch Eure 40 QM sichern und diesen Zeltplatz selbst bestücken.

Vergeßt nicht den Kasten Bier für jede gefahrene Runde zu erfragen, gab es in den letzten Jahren für jeden Gewinner der " Wildcard ".


Viel Spass beim 24 H in DU


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Es ist ein Praktikant in der Marketing-Abteilung. Kein Witz.

Ich habe gerade noch mal eine Mail losgetreten:
_Gutern Morgen!

Bitte kümmert Euch dringend um einen Standplatz 40qm für ein 4er Team beim Management von Skyder - ohne Standplatz wird es sehr schwierig.

Außerdem solltet Ihr wenigstens alle 6 Mitglieder (4 Fahrer und 2 Betreuer) so anschreiben, dass wir alle von allen die Mail-Adresse haben, um uns weiter abzustimmen.

MfG_​


----------



## Endura (22. Juli 2014)

Diese äußerst professionelle Vorbereitung und Koordination seitens König Pilsener macht diese Marke extrem sympathisch.
Dennoch wünsche ich den Wildcard Fahrern viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Strecke!
Drücke euch die Daumen.


----------



## Christer (22. Juli 2014)

Das Ganze hört sich für so eine große und bekannte Firma, wie die Firma König Pilsener ja mehr als ein peinlich an.

Es ist aber auch sehr traurig, dass der Veranstalter seinen Sponsor (die Firma König Pilsener) nicht mal ein wenig bei so einem Marketing Projekt in den wichtigsten Fragen auf das Rennen bezogen berät.

Sonst hätte die Firma König Pilsener auch nicht hier im Forum und auf der eigenen König Pilsener Webseite Karten für ein 6er Team verlost, wo es doch gar kein 6er Team gibt und auch niemals gegeben hat.


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Das Ganze hört sich für so eine große und bekannte Firma, wie die Firma König Pilsener ja mehr als ein peinlich an.



Zumal es für mich so klingt, als wäre das nicht das erste Jahr. Dann müsste sowas tatsächlich besser fluppen.


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

So, mich hat gerade die Absenderin der Mails noch mal angerufen:

Es gibt KEINEN Platz im  Fahrerlager für eigene Unterkünfte im Sinne von Wohnwagen oder Zelt. Für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten muss jeder selbst sorgen
Es gibt ein Teamzelt im Fahrerlager. Dort wird es kühle Getränke geben und man kann sich dort zum "Entspannen" einfinden

Wo das Zelt stehen wird, ist noch unklar.
Es gibt kein Essen vom Team
Um das Team miteinander bekannt zu machen, will man "in den nächsten Tagen" alle 4 Mitglieder (na gut nur noch 3) fragen ob sie damit einverstanden sind, dass ihre Mailadresse an die anderen Fahrer gegeben wird. Warum man das nicht über die Teilnahmebedingungen geregelt hat, wird das schaumige Geheimnis von KöPi bleiben ;-)


----------



## Christer (22. Juli 2014)

Das heißt ihr müsst euch als "König Pilsener Werksteam", eineinhalb Wochen vor dem Rennen, um eurer Fahrerlager (Zelt oder Wohnwagen, Betten, Tisch, Stühle, Sonstiges), Essen und Trinken, Dixi Klo, ect. selber kümmern?

Wie hat die sich die Firma König Pilsener das eigentlich vorgestellt, wenn sie bis gerade eben noch davon ausgegangen ist, dass ihr euch (also euer ganzes Team) an dem Samstag Morgen, wenige Stunden vor dem Start, zum ersten Mal seht und sprecht? Vor allem weil alle guten Fahrerlager Plätze ja seit Monaten vergeben sind.

Hättest Du Stefan jetzt nicht die Initiative der Kommunikation selber übernommen, dann wärst Du (genauso wie die anderen 3 Teamfahrer) an dem Samstagmorgen im Landschaftspark erschienen und es wäre null organisiert und geplant gewesen.

Wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig verstanden habe, dann wurden ja auch 2 Betreuer Plätze verlost. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum man einen Betreuer Platz "verlosen" muss, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Kennt ihr/Du denn die Betreuer? Oder sind das komplett fremde Personen die den Abend "an der Theke" mal gegen 30 Stunden im Landschaftspark austauschen?


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Das heißt ihr müsste euch als "König Pilsener Werksteam) eineinhalb Wochen vor dem Rennen um eurer Fahrerlager (Zelt oder Wohnwagen), Essen und Trinken, Dixi Klo, ect. selber kümmern?


Ja. Bis auf Trinken, das gibt es wohl.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wie hat die sich die Firma König Pilsener das eigentlich vorgestellt, wenn sie bis gerade eben noch davon ausgegangen sind, dass ihr euch (also euer ganzes Team) an dem Samstag Morgen, wenige Stunden vor dem Start, zum ersten Mal seht und sprecht? Vor allem weil alle guten Fahrerlager Plätze ja seit Monaten vergeben sind.


Keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hättest Du Stefan jetzt nicht die Initiative der Kommunikation selber übernommen, dann wärst Du (genauso wie die anderen 3 Teamfahrer) an dem Samstagmorgen im Landschaftspark erschienen und es wäre null organisiert gewesen.


Jepp. Und es sieht im Moment auch eher doof aus. Ich habe s-works speci gebeten mal nach einem Standplatz anzufragen, der nach Möglichkeit neben dem Team meiner Partnerin (siehe Profilfoto) liegt. Die haben ein 8er Mixed und das würde uns ermöglich, die Logistik zu vereinfachen. Leider kann ich bei Skyder selbst keinen Standplatz mehr beantragen, da ich als Pressefuzzi akkreditiert bin und einen Standplatz für unseren Wohnwagen habe. Den man dann allerdings auf den Team-Platz stellen könnte.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig verstanden habe, dann wurden ja auch 2 Betreuer Plätze verlost. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum man einen Betreuer Platz "verlosen" muss, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Kennt ihr/Du denn die Betreuer? Oder sind das komplett fremde Personen die den Abend "an der Theke" mal gegen 30 Stunden im Landschaftspark austauschen?


Es gibt wohl Armbänder für die Teammitglieder, die in der Wechselzone helfen sollen. Die sind aber m. W. n. nicht verlost worden, verlost wurde wohl wirklich nur ein 4er Männer-Team.


----------



## Olli5 (22. Juli 2014)

@snoopy 
 Deine Eingangsfrage läßt sich schlicht mit einem Ja beantworten.

Das mit den Betreuer Plätzen ist wohl nur ein Irrtum des langhaarigen Praktikanten aus Bitburg... ;-)

BTW. Wenn Du dir vorstellst, das Köpi den Teammitgliedern ein Motorhome hinstellt, dazu einen Leibkoch der für's Wohl 24 h bereit steht und dazu zwei kurzbeschürzte, langbeinige Masseusen......, dann ist es wohl nur ein feuchter Tagtraum gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (22. Juli 2014)

Dann macht jetzt einfach des Beste daraus. Es sind ja schon mal zwei Event erfahrene Leute in eurem Team.

Stell doch einfach deinen Wohnwagen neben das 8er Team deiner Partnerin und nehmt dort die drei anderen KöPi Fahrer mit auf. Dann müsste ja immer jemand am 8er Mixed Team, dem KöPi Team und deinem Presse Wohnwagen anwesend sein. So könnt ihr euch alle gegenseitig unterstützen. Das wäre doch eine gute Lösung.

Wenn Du jetzt noch den Kontakt zu den anderen zwei KöPi Teamfahrern hast (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gehört s-works speci ja auch nun zum KöPi Team), dann kannst Du das Ganze ja in den nächsten Tagen noch per E-Mail planen.

Macht das beste daraus.


----------



## Christer (22. Juli 2014)

Olli5 schrieb:


> @snoopy
> BTW. Wenn Du dir vorstellst, das Köpi den Teammitgliedern ein Motorhome hinstellt, dazu einen Leibkoch der für's Wohl 24 h bereit steht und dazu zwei kurzbeschürzte, langbeinige Masseusen......, dann ist es wohl nur ein feuchter Tagtraum gewesen...



Ich glaube das würde gar nicht richtig zu einem 24 Stunden Rennabenteuer passen.

Aber ein vorab organisierter guter und wasserfester Teamlagerplatz, mit Essen und Trinken, Tischen und Stühlen, Feldbett, Licht und einem eigenen Dixi Klo, hätte ich bei der Verlosung eines "König Pilsener Werksteams" doch schon erwartet.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (22. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wie hat die sich die Firma König Pilsener das eigentlich vorgestellt(also



naja................man redet reichlich über sie und damit haben sie ihr eigendliches ziel die werbung schonmal erreicht !
denen sollte man den......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zeigen !!


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Dann macht jetzt einfach des Beste daraus. Es sind ja schon mal zwei Event erfahrene Leute in eurem Team.


Wir machen immer das Beste :-D



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Stell doch einfach deinen Wohnwagen neben das 8er Team deiner Partnerin und nehmt dort die drei anderen KöPi Fahrer mit auf. Dann müsste ja immer jemand am 8er Mixed Team, dem KöPi Team und deinem Presse Wohnwagen anwesend sein. So könnt ihr euch alle gegenseitig unterstützen. Das wäre doch eine gute Lösung.


Wenn das passt, kommt der Wohnwagen zum 8er Team. Optimal wäre natürlich, wenn wir noch 40qm extra kriegen können. Ich glaub ich pack auch noch mal einen Pavillion ein. Aber ich kann natürlich kaum das Alphatierchen geben: Ich bin 25% des KöPi-Teams, die anderen werden auch eine Meinung habend :-D



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch den Kontakt zu den anderen zwei KöPi Teamfahrern hast (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gehört s-works speci ja auch nun zum KöPi Team), dann kannst Du das Ganze ja in den nächsten Tagen noch per E-Mail planen.


So soll es sein... enttäuscht bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

und bei vierer und achter Teams darf gar kein Betreuer mit in die Wechselzone he he wird leider nur nicht wirklich kontrolliert


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> und bei vierer und achter Teams darf gar kein Betreuer mit in die Wechselzone he he wird leider nur nicht wirklich kontrolliert


Letztes Jahr bei in unserem 8er immer einer da, der von dem Reinkommenden das Fahrrad angenommen hat. So jemand ist schon praktisch


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

nur nicht erlaubt, im Reglement steht das der reinkommende Biker samt Bike persönlich dem folge Fahrer den Staffelstab zu geben hat, wie gesagt wird leider nur zu wenig kontrolliert, es gab da schon mal Rundenabzug für


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> nur nicht erlaubt, im Reglement steht das der reinkommende Biker samt Bike persönlich dem folge Fahrer den Staffelstab zu geben hat, wie gesagt wird leider nur zu wenig kontrolliert, es gab da schon mal Rundenabzug für


Bis da sind wir immer gekommen. Runter gehypft, Band nach Rechts übergeben, Fahrrad nach links fallen gelassen. Schien nich unangenehm aufzufallen. Und fänd ich auch nicht als "Schummeln", weil nach der Bandübergabe der Fahrer ja raus ist...


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, nur stören halt Leute dort die da nicht hingehören und was gewinnst Du dadurch ne Sekunde vielleicht. Hab auch schon erlebt das ein achter Team dort mit drei Betreuern standen und man selbst kein Platz zum aufstellen bekam selbst nach freundlichen anfragen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

Wechselzone
Das Fahren mit dem Bike in der Wechselzone ist absolut verboten, sodass die Übergabe des
Staffelstabes zu Fuß erfolgt. Der Staffelstab darf nur vom Teilnehmer der die Runde beendet, an den
Teilnehmer der die Runde beginnt übergeben werden. Der Teilnehmer, der den Staffelstab übergibt
hat sein Bike mitzuführen. Dritte Personen dürfen dabei nicht beteiligt sein! Für jeden Verstoß der
Wechselreglung erhält das betroffene Team einen Rundenabzug.
Zutritt zur Wechselzone haben nur die Fahrer und die Betreuer der Solo-Fahrer, zusätzliche kann
jedes Team 1 Betreuer akkreditieren.
Dieser braucht einen Wechselzonenpass den man gegen € 5,- Pfand während der 
Startnummernausgabe (Fr. 17.00-19.00 und Sa, 07.00-11.00) im Race Office abholen und nach
Gebrauch dort auch wieder zurückgeben kann.
Der Wechselzonenpass ist übertragbar.


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juli 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, nur stören halt Leute dort die da nicht hingehören und was gewinnst Du dadurch ne Sekunde vielleicht.


Gewinnen kannst Du da imho gar nix an Zeit. Es ist für mich nur ein angenehmes Gefühl, mich nicht ums Bike kümmern zu müssen. Vor allem nach der Nacht war ich froh, mich erst mal auf mich konzentrieren zu können.



Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon erlebt das ein achter Team dort mit drei Betreuern standen und man selbst kein Platz zum aufstellen bekam selbst nach freundlichen anfragen nicht.


Naja, Id***, ähm Menschen mit Knick im sozialen Interface begegnet man immer und überall.


----------



## Olli5 (22. Juli 2014)

Nerviger sind die, die nur mal schauen wollen und sich dann mit Kevin, Chantalle und dem Yorkshire Terrier in die erste Reihe stellen und somit die Fahrer behindern. Kommt leider immer mal wieder vor.


----------



## gelöschter User (22. Juli 2014)

Da schau mal einer an

HaHaHa

*König Pilsener Radler Team…. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

*Sie haben gewonnen und sind ab heute Mitglied des „König Pilsener Radler Teams“.*


Sehr geehrter Herr XxX,

sie haben an unserer Verlosung eines Startplatzes im „König Pilsener Radler Team“ teilgenommen und gehören zu den glücklichen Gewinnern im Nachlosverfahren. Ab heute sind Sie Mitglied des „König Pilsener Radler Team“ unterstützt von PROTECTIVE.


Neben dem Startplatz im Team erhalten Sie:


ein PROTECTIVE Trikot „Matthew“ in schwarz
einen Giro Helm Modell „Athlon“ White-Silver
PROTECTIVE Trägerhose „San Remo Bib“ black
PROTECTIVE Jacke “Port Vila” black

Wir treffen uns am *Sa. 02.08.2014 um 8:30* im König Pilsener Radler Team Zelt im Fahrerlager. Die Teammitglieder erhalten dort die von PROTECTIVE zur Verfügung gestellte Bikewear und gemeinsam holen wir dann die Startnummern ab. Der Teamleader wird anschließend das Team bei einer Besprechung vor der Bühne vertreten.

Im Teamzelt werden kalte Getränke zur Verfügung stehen.




Tja schade zu spät der 21ste ist längst vorbei.

Habe den Platz gerade zur nächsten Nachverlosung freigegeben!

Viel Glück und Spaß


----------



## Christer (22. Juli 2014)

Einen König Pilsener Team Startplatz im Nachlosverfahren gewonnen und diesen für ein weiteres Nachlosverfahren wieder zurückgegeben. Das hört sich ja so an, als hätten schon mehrere Leute einen Team Platz im KöPi Team gewonnen und dann keine Lust auf das Chaos dieses Marketing Teams gehabt.

Wenn man das mal früher mit richtiger Organisation und 2,50 Euro Budget angegangen wäre, dann hätte man sicher viel daraus machen können...


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Einen König Pilsener Team Startplatz im Nachlosverfahren gewonnen und diesen für ein weiteres Nachlosverfahren wieder zurückgegeben. Das hört sich ja so an, als hätten schon mehrere Leute einen Team Platz im KöPi Team gewonnen und dann keine Lust auf das Chaos dieses Marketing Teams gehabt.
> 
> Wenn man das mal früher mit richtiger Organisation und 2,50 Euro Budget angegangen wäre, dann hätte man sicher viel daraus machen können...



Auch wenn Du mit Deinem Fazit recht hast, weiß ich nicht ob man denen alles anlasten muss ;-) Dass jemand im Nachlosverfahren einen Startplatz bekommt und den mit der Begründung zurückgibt, es sei bereits der 22. und nicht mehr der 21.07. läßt  mich schon ein bisschen an der ernsthaften Intention zweifeln. 

Was ich um so schader finde, als das DJ letztes Jahr unser Teamleader war und verletzungsbedingt selbst nicht fahren konnte - wäre eine schöne Möglichkeit gewesen, das nachzuholen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollboy 67 (23. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Was ich um so schader finde, als das DJ letztes Jahr unser Teamleader war und verletzungsbedingt selbst nicht fahren konnte - wäre eine schöne Möglichkeit gewesen, das nachzuholen :-D


.........ihr hätte euch nur mal kurzschließen müßen,michael hatte ja auch niemanden so recht gefunden!
so *BREMST *er dieses jahr nun mal etwas *SPÄTER* ...


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Trollboy 67 schrieb:


> .........ihr hätte euch nur mal kurzschließen müßen,michael hatte ja auch niemanden so recht gefunden!
> so *BREMST *er dieses jahr nun mal etwas *SPÄTER* ...



Der Herr DJ müsste nur ab und an  mal erreichbar sein ;-) Ich hatte ja auch einen gesponserten Startplatz Rad am Ring für ihn ;-)

Vielleicht klappt es ja 2015. Oder 2020. Oder 2050 :-D


----------



## gelöschter User (23. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Der Herr DJ müsste nur ab und an  mal erreichbar sein ;-) Ich hatte ja auch einen gesponserten Startplatz Rad am Ring für ihn ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es ja 2015. Oder 2020. Oder 2050 :-D




Moin,

Leute kümmert euch um eure Fitness und macht euch keinen Kopf warum ich abgesagt habe ich hatte eine Deadline mit einem anderen Team bis zum 21.07.2014 zumal da stand Gewinner werden bis spätestens benachrichtigt.Und wenn ich wo anders 100% zusage dann springe ich bestimmt net ab da können mich auch paar Radsachen nicht umstimmen.

Im RSC Forum war und bin ich immer erreichbar aber jemand lässt sich ja seit Teamwechsel dort net mehr blicken.

Egal…

Viel Spaß & Erfolg


----------



## Christer (23. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du mit Deinem Fazit recht hast, weiß ich nicht ob man denen alles anlasten muss ;-) Dass jemand im Nachlosverfahren einen Startplatz bekommt und den mit der Begründung zurückgibt, es sei bereits der 22. und nicht mehr der 21.07. läßt  mich schon ein bisschen an der ernsthaften Intention zweifeln.



Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht.

Mein Posting bezog sich auch eher darauf, dass es schade ist, dass jetzt wohl schon mehrfach kostenlose Startplätze wieder zurückgegeben wurden. Ich habe die Aussage auf den "21ste" generell nicht ganz verstanden. [Edit: jetzt schon ]


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Im RSC Forum war und bin ich immer erreichbar aber jemand lässt sich ja seit Teamwechsel dort net mehr blicken.



Ähm nein. Ich lasse mich da nicht mehr blicken weil... aber egal ;-) Trotzdem schade, dass Du nicht mitfährst - hätte Dich gern als Tempomacher dabei gehabt!


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht.
> 
> Mein Posting bezog sich auch eher darauf, dass es schade ist, dass jetzt wohl schon mehrfach kostenlose Startplätze wieder zurückgegeben wurden. Ich habe die Aussage auf den "21ste" generell nicht ganz verstanden. [Edit: jetzt schon ]


Mir macht das auch Sorge. Zumal in der Kommunikation mit uns (also den beiden hier im Forum gesetzten Fahrern) immer der Eindruck vermittelt wurde, es stünde fest wer die Fahrer sind. So wurde z. B. meine Frage nach dem Vortretten mit Anfahrtswegen als Gründen abgeschlagen. 

So gesehen wären allerdings Dj, Speci und ich schon mal aus der gleichen Ecke (Umkreis 20km). Ich mache mir langsam ernsthaft Gedanken ob überhaupt vier Leute da sein werden. Auf der anderen Seite: Ich machs ja eigentlich nur für die Klamotten ;-))))


----------



## Olli5 (23. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> So gesehen wären allerdings Dj, Speci und ich schon mal aus der gleichen Ecke (Umkreis 20km). Ich mache mir langsam ernsthaft Gedanken ob überhaupt vier Leute da sein werden. Auf der anderen Seite: Ich machs ja eigentlich nur für die Klamotten ;-))))




Der Erfahrung nach kommen die meisten Kandidaten aus dem weiteren Umkreis um Duisburg herum.

Immer daran denken, pro gefahrene Runde gab es in den vergangenen Jahren Gerstensaftkaltschale.
Da kommen dann pro Mann schon einige Kästen zusammen.


----------



## curago (23. Juli 2014)

Hier kommt Kandidat Nr.3...Wenn ich das hier so lese wird mir ja Angst und Bange...Bin in der Beziehung ziemlich Anspruchslos aber ein Schlaf Platz brauche ich schon. .Werden das dann untereinander am besten klären. P.S:Ich fahr nur wegen dem Bier


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

curago schrieb:


> Hier kommt Kandidat Nr.3...Wenn ich das hier so lese wird mir ja Angst und Bange...Bin in der Beziehung ziemlich Anspruchslos aber ein Schlaf Platz brauche ich schon. .Werden das dann untereinander am besten klären. P.S:Ich fahr nur wegen dem Bier



Ich kann noch ein 4er-Zelt mitbringen. Auf- und Abbauen müsst ihr aber selber ;-) Ebenso kann ich einen Schlafsack und 2 Isomatten verleihen, wenn Bedarf ist.


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

curago schrieb:


> P.S:Ich fahr nur wegen dem Bier



Dann blein daheim:
Dieses Jahr wird es leider keine Kiste König Pilsener pro gefahrener Runde geben. Dafür stehen euch dieses Jahr Getränke im Teamzelt zur Verfügung.​
Kam gerade per Mail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli5 (23. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Dann blein daheim:
> Dieses Jahr wird es leider keine Kiste König Pilsener pro gefahrener Runde geben. Dafür stehen euch dieses Jahr Getränke im Teamzelt zur Verfügung.​
> Kam gerade per Mail....





Abba getz wärden'se auch noch knieppich..... !


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Abba getz wärden'se auch noch knieppich..... !


Wenn ich dann vor Ort die avisierte Gewinnmenge trinken will.. das wird lustig. Mit oder ohne Alkohol :-D


----------



## curago (23. Juli 2014)

Hatte die 15 Kisten  schon fest verplantSauf ich denen halt den Kühlschrank leer..Zelt und den ganzen Rest hab ich ja. Geht mir nur um eine Fläche wo ich mich breit machen kann. Regeneration ist bei sowas doch alles. .Werd die Herrschaften anschreiben wie es aussieht damit.Können uns ja schlecht auf die Strecke legen..


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

curago schrieb:


> Hatte die 15 Kisten  schon fest verplantSauf ich denen halt den Kühlschrank leer..Zelt und den ganzen Rest hab ich ja. Geht mir nur um eine Fläche wo ich mich breit machen kann. Regeneration ist bei sowas doch alles. .Werd die Herrschaften anschreiben wie es aussieht damit.Können uns ja schlecht auf die Strecke legen..


Die Mail kannst Du dir sparen. Speci hat noch mal Skyder angemailt, von KöPi kommt genau gar nichts. 

Ausser eine Einladung, sie nach dem Rennen mal für eine Manöverkritik zu besuchen - ich hab wohl zu viel gemeckert ;-)


----------



## Endura (23. Juli 2014)

Nummer 4: Bin der Glückliche bei der Nachverlosung geworden 

Die nette Dame von KöPi meinte am Telefon, dass wir das Teamzelt zum Regenerieren nutzen dürfen. Damit hätten wir ja ein Dach über'm Kopf.
Freu' mich darauf, das Team kennenzulernen.


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12160072"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Nummer 4: Bin der Glückliche bei der Nachverlosung geworden
> 
> Die nette Dame von KöPi meinte am Telefon, dass wir das Teamzelt zum Regenerieren nutzen dürfen. Damit hätten wir ja ein Dach über'm Kopf.
> Freu' mich darauf, das Team kennenzulernen.


Definiere "Regenerieren". Für mich klingt das nach Ausruhen, nicht nach schlafen ;-) 

Willkommen im Team


----------



## Endura (23. Juli 2014)

Schlafen werde ich nicht, vielleicht ein bisschen "dösen" in meinem Klappstuhl...


----------



## unkreativ (23. Juli 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12160120"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Schlafen werde ich nicht, vielleicht ein bisschen "dösen" in meinem Klappstuhl...


So hart bin ich nicht :-D Ich werd irgendwann entweder schlafen gehen oder beim Radfahren einschlafen


----------



## curago (23. Juli 2014)

Dann döse ich in meinem Liegestuhl mit..1x10 klingt nach dicken Beinen. .Willkommen im Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works speci (24. Juli 2014)

Leider dürfen wir das Team Zelt nur Tags über nutzen. Aber wenn Fleur sich drum Kümmert wie es Markus(Skyder) geschrieben hat werden wie wohl im Wunschsektor T unterkommen. 
Schlafen werde ich auch nicht werde auch nur einen Stuhl mitbringen.
Grüße an alle


----------



## unkreativ (24. Juli 2014)

Das Zelt auch nur tagsüber? Na die sind ja herzig


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (24. Juli 2014)

So langsam verstehe ich auch, wieso aus 6 verlosbaren Plätzen kein 4er+2er Team gemacht werden konnte... 

Wenn ich das so lese, frage ich mich, wie man sich als Firma, als SPONSOR, so präsentieren kann. Ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Hafenmeister (24. Juli 2014)

Im letzten Jahr bin ich im Köpi Team gefahren.  Klasse war es gewesen. Wir haben uns auch erst 2 Stunden vor dem Rennen kennen gelernt aber da alle schon vorher mal teilgenommen hatten war auch das kein Problem.  Wir hatten einen Pavillon fast direkt an der Wechselzone und auch über Nacht war das  unser Lager gewesen der Pavillon wurde nicht abgebaut. Es war so gut das ich mich in diesem Jahr auch wieder beworben hätte aber ich hatte mich schon in einem anderen Team gemeldet. Wenn ihr untereinander klar kommt werdet ihr schon ein tolles Wochenende haben im Köpi Team.


----------



## curago (24. Juli 2014)

Das macht mut


----------



## unkreativ (24. Juli 2014)

curago schrieb:


> Das macht mut


*unterschreib*

Oder wie ich in meinem Blog schrieb:
Es sind ja oft die Rennen, bei denen gar nichts funktioniert, die den größten Spaß machen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (24. Juli 2014)

@ curago - hab' keine dicken Beine, nur dreckige bei 24h Rennen


----------



## Schwitte (24. Juli 2014)

Da kratzt einem direkt wieder der Hals bei dem Bild. Verdammter Staub!


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Trotz alle Kritik an der KöPi Team Organisation, allen KöPi Team Fahrern ein schönes, sturzfreies 24 Stunden Rennwochenende mit viel Spaß an der Sache.

Jetzt sind ja endlich mal Profis am Werk, beim KöPi Team.


----------



## Endura (3. August 2014)

Schön wars, sturzfrei für das König Pilsener Radler Team ebenfalls.
Die Vorgeschichte habt ihr ja auf den vorangegangenen Seiten in Auszügen mitverfolgen können...
Nachdem unkreativ einstimmig zum Teamcaptain ernannt wurde, waren die organisatorischen Fragen geklärt.
Plan B und Plan C existierten auch.
Samstag Morgen trudelte das Team gegen kurz nach acht im Landschaftspark Nord ein:
unkreativ: letztes Jahr mit 'nem 8er Mixed Team in Duisburg auf's Treppchen gefahren
s-works speci: diverse Einsätze als 24h Solofahrer, unter anderem Duisburg und ZDF Fernsehgarten
curago: bisher auf Marathonstrecken zu Hause, wollte erste 24h Erfahrungen sammeln
Endura: 24h Junkie, 18 24h Einsätze

Beschnüffelt hatten wir uns in den letzten Tagen hier im Forum, so konnten wir im Vorfeld erahnen wie es "live und in Farbe" sein würde.
War dann auch exakt so.

Alles ausgepackt und erstmal vor's mobile Wohnen von unkreativ, der bereits am Freitag dieses einrichtete, zwischengelagert.
Zum Vorschein kamen alles 29er, 3 Hardtails und mein Fully. Rekordverdächtig war das Bulls von s-works speci mit Lefty, 8kg leicht.

König Pilsener lies sich wenig später blicken in Person einer sehr netten Kite-Surferin, die bei KöPi als Praktikantin dieses Projekt betreut.
Der rote 3x3m KöPi Pavillion wurde bereits am Freitag aufgebaut, der stylische Kühlschrank mit König Pilsener, König Pilsener alkoholfrei, König Pilsener Radler und Gerolsteiner kurz nach unserem Eintreffen von KöPi aufgebaut und eingeräumt.

Als klar war, dass wir dies als Fahrerlager nutzen können, wurde das bei unkreativ zwischengelagerte Equipment eingeräumt. Einen 2ten Pavillion hatte unkreativ ebenfalls organisiert, so dass wir die überdachte Fläche auf 6x3m verdoppeln konnten.

Dann gab's die Bescherung - Giro Helm und Protective Bibshort, Trikot und Regenjacke - alles wirklich brauchbar. Danke KöPi!
Fotoshooting vor 'ner KöPi Bandenwerbung, Teamleaderbesprechung, Teamstrategie und Start.
Lief alles klasse an, das Leistungsgefüge der Fahrer war sehr homogen mit persönlichen schnellsten Runden von 18:59 von s-works speci mit seinem 8kg 29er bis 19:58 von mir. Wurde mir verziehen, bin ja schließlich der Alterspräsi im Team.
Alles innerhalb einer Minute, also im grünen Bereich.

Gegen 15:30 Uhr dann Starkregen mit heftigem Gewitter, Rennabbruch. Der Zusatzpavillion flog fast weg, haben ihn abgebaut und den KöPi Pavillion, 4 Mann 4 Ecken, gesichert.

19:30 Uhr Neustart - hatten uns im Bereich Platz 50 eingependelt, alles lief gut, alle hatten Spaß. Besonders aber s-works speci, der seinen Bulls Black Adder von Master himself persönlich, Team Bulls Werksfahrer und mehrfacher Cape Epic Gewinner, Stefan Sahm, handsigniert bekam. Auch ich konnte ein paar Fotos mit Stefan Sahm ergattern. Ein wirklich netter und bodenständiger Typ, mit dem man völlig zwanglos über's Mountainbiken fachsimpeln kann.

Die Nacht brach herein, curago sammelte erste Erfahrungen mit Beleuchtung im Renntempo und das gesamte Team konnte die Tageslicht- Rundenzeiten auch nachts abrufen. Übrigens - die Samstagabendnudeln waren richtig klasse, al dente und eine richtig schmackhafte Sauce All Arrabiata.

Am Ende wurde es Platz 51 4er Männer mit 57 Runden in gewerteten 20 Stunden, Platz 124 gesamt von knapp 500 Teams. Eine Top 50 Platzierung wär' optisch ein wenig netter gewesen, sollte halt nicht sein. Jeder Fahrer hat sein Bestes gegeben - kann also mit gutem Gewissen in den Spiegel schauen.

In der König Pilsener Radler Team Statistik haben wir damit die Messlatte für 2015 ein wenig höher gelegt:
2012 - Platz 67 4er Männer, Platz 135 gesamt
2013 - Platz 63 4er Männer, Platz 172 gesamt
2014 - Platz 51 4er Männer, Platz 124 gesamt

Wir als das 2014er Team können eine ganz klare Empfehlung für die Wildcard Bewerbung 2015 aussprechen. Nur solltet ihr die Organisation selbst in die Hand nehmen. Hat bei uns dann super geklappt, auch deshalb weil s-works speci einen befreundeten Downhiller als permanenten Betreuer mit eingebracht hat - danke an Thorsten!

So, das war's. Ich hau' mich jetzt in die Koje...


----------



## Joe Spacey (4. August 2014)

Glückwunsch zu dieser Leistung !  Vor allem unfallfrei ! War auch 2012 dabei, habe einen Mitfahrer zufällig Samstag getroffen und haben
euch ja kurz besucht... (danke nochmal für's Bier )

KöPi sollte trotzdem für nächstes Jahr die Sache etwas professioneller angehen: Etwas eher die Verlosung wäre schon mal besser, wir hatten ca. 4-5 Wochen, konnten uns 1 x vorher persönlich treffen und in Ruhe organisieren (besonders, weil KöPi sich auch bei uns da sehr zurückhielt ).
Ich finde, die könnten sich auch um einen guten Standplatz kümmern...ist ja auch gute Werbung, wenn das Zelt an einer "ordentlichen" Stelle steht.  Prima sind wirklich Trikot, Hose und vor allem der Giro-Helm. Um den gefüllten Kühlschrank habe ich euch beneidet, den hatten wir vor 2 Jahren nicht.

Wünsche noch ne gute Regeneration ;-)


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

Es freut mich, dass ihr alle ein schönes Rennwochenende mit viel Spaß und Mountainbike Sport hattet.

Allerdings war die ganze Aktion ja von KöPi angeblich eine Verlosung. Die Gewinner wurden ja nicht gezielt (nach Renn- und/oder Mountainbike Event Erfahrung) ausgesucht. Was hätte die Firma König Pilsener gemacht, wenn sie vier Leute bei der Verlosung ausgelost hätten, die Mountainbike Anfänger sind, noch nie ein Rennen gefahren haben und von einem 24 Stunden Rennen vielleicht mal vor Jahren etwas in der Presse gelesen hätten.

So ein Team wäre beim ersten "Team Treffen" am Samstag (Renntag) um 08.00 Uhr sicher sehr unorganisiert und ohne Ausrüstung im Landschaftspark erschienen und hätte dann insgesamt sicher nicht so viel Spaß gehabt wie ihr unter der Organisation von unkreativ.

Da müsste die Firma König Pilsener im nächsten Jahr einiges optimieren.

Wenn das Event allerdings dieses Jahr durch eine nette Praktikantin der Firma KöPi betreut wurde, dann wird es im nächsten Jahr sicher wieder durch einen neuen Praktikanten betreut. Der dann wieder keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

Ich hab dan n auch mal einen Rennbericht geschrieben. Total Subjektiv und so 

http://just-mtb.de/?p=2234


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

Wenn sich von KöPi bis zum Abbau niemand mehr hat sehen lassen, habt ihr dann wenigstens den Kühlschrank ausgeräumt, falls noch was drin war?


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn sich von KöPi bis zum Abbau niemand mehr hat sehen lassen, habt ihr dann wenigstens den Kühlschrank ausgeräumt, falls noch was drin war?


Es war noch massig da, aber ich trink gar kein Bier ;-)

Und war leider auch gezwungen zu fahren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

Kann man sich doch in den Kofferraum packen, so als Mitbringsel oder für Gäste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann man sich doch in den Kofferraum packen, so als Mitbringsel oder für Gäste


Ich höre gerade, das hat angeblich jemand gemacht. Und zwar den ganzen Kühlschrank *WTF*


----------



## Joe Spacey (5. August 2014)

... und ich hatte ja noch so geschwärmt von diesem Ding ! ABER ICH WARS NICHT ! Großes Indianerehrenwort !
Mal sehen, ob das Ding mal bei ebay auftaucht. Ich suche nämlich genau so einen für meine Kellerbar !


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

Scheint wieder da zu sein...


----------



## Olli5 (5. August 2014)

ähm, bei wem / wo denn ?


----------



## Endura (5. August 2014)

sportograf hat geliefert...


----------

